# Is this a BEETLE HOLE?!



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

I know the pic is a little blurry but my camera is kinda jacked up. The hole in question is very small and didn't look deep. Coolerdor has gotten warm this month highest was 80 one day, humidity 65 solid. Kinda worried! Going to inspect rest of the sticks. Thanks for any input. 

Oh yeah hole in question is right below the band.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Doesn't appear to be but it is hard to tell. A better (closer) pic would make it easier.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah I wish I could but it seems a piece of dirt is stuck in my lens so I can't zoom in to close or it goes out of focus. I wanna say its not because it looked like it was just on the wrapper but with the summer being hot here I'm getting paranoid. Thanks for the speedy reply


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Doesn't look like one to me either.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

doesnt look like it... if ur really paranoid separate it from the rest of the family...


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks guys your making me feel better. I just went through the humidor and looked at all the cigars and didn't see any holes in other cigars, well just one cigar, but again it was real tiny and it was a cheaper cigar that came in a bundle so its probably just cosmetic. Either way I double bagged it and will keep an eye on it. I'm also moving the humidors to the bed room where it seems to stay cooler during the day. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree, doesn't look like one to me either. What it does look like is a wrapper leaf flaw or maybe a small puncture of some kind. Hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

It looks like a cigar to me. :lol::loco:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

doesnt appear to be...


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

Doesn't appear to be to me either. When I had them they were almost perfect circles about 1mm or smaller in diameter, if I remember correctly..


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Does not look like a beetle to me.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Beetle holes are perfectly round. That just looks like some damage or a flaw in the wrapper. You should be good


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope, that is a puncture hole. Appears to be indented on the circumference which beetle holes aren't, and it is not an almost perfect circle/oval as beetle holes are.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

noo


----------



## ribletman (Jun 30, 2009)

Can not tell from the picture, but if it is indented it is not a beetle hole. And if there is solid tobacco (undamaged) just behind the hole, it is not a beetle hole. It is also likely not a beetle hole if it is discolored around the hole, especial if the discoloration is in some pattern in the area of the whole. That would be a wrapper with holes, prior to being rolled. Another thread on here suggested to tap the cigar on a hard surface, and see if powdery material falls out. That seems to be a decent test in addition to identifying characteristics of the hole.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

if your still worried light her up!


----------

